# Good harness classifieds?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The Carriage Association of America has classifieds. There is also the CDL on google groups. Otherwise just a google search. 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Carriage driving classifieds on Facebook is my favorite.
From there you will find some other groups, but that one is the biggest .


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

As far as what to look for? Lots of photos, Lots of measurements, return-ability, if it doesn't fit. Check out the buckle leather for wear or cracking, especially on the buckles where the leather is slobbered on, bridle and reins. check out buckle tongues to make sure they are not bent.


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

I will check those both out, thank you! And thanks for the tips on what to look for! I recently moved back to the Morgan farm in CT where my horse was born and there's a gorgeous collection of antique carriages and buggies available for use, and great carraige trails on the property, but no harnesses! I figured this was the perfect time to get my girl back into driving, so I'm excited .


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

P.S. Your horses are gorgeous! Paints in harness are so lovely, and I've always been a sucker for a good buckskin!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My search continues for a cart and I often check the Carriage Driving Classifieds on Facebook. So many nice ones but too far away.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Skijoring said:


> I will check those both out, thank you! And thanks for the tips on what to look for! I recently moved back to the Morgan farm in CT where my horse was born and there's a gorgeous collection of antique carriages and buggies available for use, and great carraige trails on the property, but no harnesses! I figured this was the perfect time to get my girl back into driving, so I'm excited .


Do a Craigslist search. I often see them om there from out east.


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

I actually have checked Craig's List and eBay but have also been warned about sources like that because the sellers often don't really know what they're selling, how to measure and advertise it correctly and pieces can be missing. Plus you can't return it (well, from some eBay shops I suppose you can). That's why I was looking for classifieds from actual driving associations where the listers know what they're talking about. I did find good classifieds on the American Driving Society site, so I'll check back there frequently (or just suck it up and buy new because I'm getting impatient :lol: ).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Skijoring said:


> I actually have checked Craig's List and eBay but have also been warned about sources like that because the sellers often don't really know what they're selling, how to measure and advertise it correctly and pieces can be missing. Plus you can't return it (well, from some eBay shops I suppose you can). That's why I was looking for classifieds from actual driving associations where the listers know what they're talking about. I did find good classifieds on the American Driving Society site, so I'll check back there frequently (or just suck it up and buy new because I'm getting impatient :lol: ).


Sellers not knowing what they are selling is very common in general. You need to know what you are looking at. I was selling a saddle with a med tree. Someone tried it that said they had a very wide horse. When I saw the supposedly wide horse is was not wide and the medium tree was perfect. So I take what people say witha grain of salt and do my homework


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Totally agree with you! I know exactly what I want/need when it comes to a harness, I just want to be able to trust that the seller is representing their harness accurately. I think with a little common sense it's pretty easy to tell who knows what they're talking about who just found a random harness at a yard sale and is reselling it, but the warnings I've heard have still made me a little wary.


----------



## smartsquared (Nov 25, 2013)

*Used Smuckers Harness for sale*

I have a used Smuckers harness that I just got cleaned up to sell. I'm not super familiar with the various models but it looks to be a "Deluxe" model - black leather with lots of patent leather accents and brass hardware. I'm sure it was made before old man Smuckers retired but has been very well cared for and is in great condition. It includes harness, bridle with sidechecks, and lines. We have been using it on our 13H pony but it's a cob size and so it's a little big on her, even though we have it adjusted to the smallest it can go, plus she is now doing heavier work with our draft cross so we switched her over to a collar and hames style of harness. It is complete, nothing is broken except one strap keeper on the crupper needs to be re-sewn on one side. Stitching is in great shape and the leather has no cracking. I am new to the forum and I don't see how to attach files but if you email me at [email protected] and let me know what your email is, I'd be happy to send the numerous pictures I took of it on our pony, as well as a picture of the Smuckers stamp on the underside of the saddle, or measure anything for you. I'm not sure at this point what I will price it at - that's why I got on to the forum - to see if I could do some research and see what it's worth. I'm not looking to take advantage of anyone but I do want to sell it at a fair price. If anyone else out there can offer advice, it would greatly be appreciated.


----------

